# Wired Digital Fridge / Heatpad Temp Controllers At Ibrew



## rowanb (1/10/10)

I noticed that iBrew are selling wired digital temperature controllers - may be an option for those who don't wish to do the wiring, or don't have access to an electrician

http://www.ibrew.com.au/html/equipment/beerequipmentset.html


----------

